# stupid is as stupid does



## rsulli16 (Feb 26, 2011)

like the movie said.
  while trimming barrels my cordless drill's battery died, so just chucked the trimmer into my drill press to finish just that last one. i held it by hand and riaised it into the trimmer and i guess you can guess the rest.
  it caught and in an eye blink there was blood everywhere, across both of my hands mostly the finger tips. good thing it was cold out there the pain didn't start up right away. i was still wearing rubber gloves from when i was gluing the brass in, not much prtection there. the finger tips on both thumbs and forefingers were shredded and covered with blood, and all of them went numb immediately. thought i really did it this time.
  but, my higher power was watching out for me, after cleaning up i have only the top of left thumb injured. it took the top layers of skin and pealed it back, fairly deep, so thats why all the blood so quick, but actually not too serious. smarts now, but a tight band-aid is taking care of it. all ten still wiggle when i want them to. 
  so,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
USE YOUR HEAD!!!!    EVERYBODY.!!!   THAT'S WHY GOD MADE CLAMPS AND JIGS AND HOLD-DOWNS OR EVEN PLIERS, SO I COULD LOOK AT THEM ON A SHELF INSTEAD OF USING THEM WHEN I AM SUPPOSED TO I GUESS  

I am ok, still lucky, every one be careful. I know better and still it happened so quick. And, I got one pen finished before the mishap, so it was a good day after all.
Sulli


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ouch! always use your head and think ahead next time


----------



## soligen (Feb 26, 2011)

Ouch.  I'm glad it was'nt more serious


----------



## bowtiebird12 (Feb 26, 2011)

I had a similar experience as well. Blood on the wall night at the er. Bottom line is : stupid mistake...


----------



## rkimery (Feb 26, 2011)

I can well relate to this trick. Just last week I took my eyes off the drill chuck while lowering it, wanting to be absolutely sure that the bit would be exactly centered when it hit the blank...And I, well I cannot really re-create it at all (as I wasn't looking at what I should have been looking at...) My left hand apparently hit the chuck somehow, My right hand slipped from the quill feed (handle) of the drill press at the same instant. My left hand's middle finger then got smashed between the chuck and motor housing..split my fingernail all the way crossways............... ....eeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwYOUCH!!!   

On a side note...After having well more that one operation in my life and finding out they had used super glue or a form there of to glue parts back together. I quickly grabbed the thick CA, after I sort of _"*snapped"*_ the nail back in place, I super glued the nail down or together and shot it with activator. It was pretty cool in my shop that day. This got the bleeding fixed before it started. Pain didn't come until later, just as yours, when the hand thawed.
 
Stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid!!!

I pray I don't do that again!


----------



## arioux (Feb 26, 2011)

Ho my god,

I was never dum enough to do a thing like that, no no no not me.

One of my friend yes but not me , never. !!!

Can feel your pain, (because my frien told me it hurts that is !).


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 26, 2011)

Always injure the LEFT hand, that way you should still be able to turn 30-40 pens a day.

Oh, sorry--

get back to work!!

(That was Dawn's version of sympathy for such problems)


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know where I've seen it, but I've seen it more than once..probably in magazines like woodcraft or Rockler, where you see a hand holding a blank and a barrel trimmer in a drill inserted into the hole, and I just never understood the thinking. How could any respectable establishment of any kind show a picture like that, even if it's just for advertising as an example, because you know someone bought one, took it home, grabbed a blank in their hand and fired up the drill shredding inside their hand. You have two possibilities for injury too, the spinning of the wood, or your hand slips up the blank and comes in direct contact with the cutter head...or maybe you can accomplish both.  yea..crazy idea, the drill press sounds bad, even if you had the item clamped, because the drill press can't easily move to align itself with the hole, so I wouldn't waste time with it.  Good to hear you are ok and I'm sure not about to let that history repeat itself.


----------



## gallianp (Feb 26, 2011)

If you had used your head I think you would have blood on your forehead.

Glad you used your hand and not your head!
:doctor:    :biggrin:


----------



## MikeG (Feb 26, 2011)

Ouch! Been there, done that, got the scars to prove it. Glad you are not hurt too badly.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad your okay, but.....................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Scott (gore always keeps someone else from doing it) B


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad you were not seriously hurt.  It happens all to often.  One mistake and life changes very very quickly.  I hope everyone is a little more cautious.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 26, 2011)

I try hard to be as careful around the drill press as the table saw.  When I was still employed at the plant, on the last day before retirement, one of my fellow electricians was drilling a piece of buss wearing his brown jersey gloves, when the finger of the left glove made contact with the bit ripping off his pinkey and the one next to it.  He was just 2 hours from retirement with a clean record.  They were reattached, but they will never be the same.
Guys, we work up close and personal with equipment that has no conscience or feelings.  All it takes is one short split second of inattention and we can be maimed for life or even killed.  Lets all try to be more careful.  Thanks to all for sharing your moments of "stupid" to help the rest of us pay more attention to what we routinely do each day, not just in the shop, but everywhere we go.
Charles


----------



## Fred (Feb 26, 2011)

Do you ever hear that little voice saying, "Better not take your eyes off this piece...", and you look away for something anyway.

Guess what wins everytime ... the machine of course.

Glad you weren't hurt any worse and that you will be OK.


----------



## robutacion (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh...! if I only had a dollar for every time someone done a silly thing like that...???

There is no exception to this rule, WE ALL have done these sort of mistakes, most of the time we get away with minor injuries or just a extra "bulge" in the under pants at the rear end but, the vast majority of US wouldn't have the courage to admitted publicly or give a details description of events...!:redface:

There is positive reality when someone does, why...??? we all seem to reflect slightly and "activate" our caution sensors a little after reading these incidents...! When really hits hard is when we see straight/non-edited pics of the damage, viewing human blood has a powerful impact on most of us, taking the caution "activation" sensors to a much higher level...!

There has been cases where people complained about these type of pics in forums like theses, while I agree that they can "shock you", they have a real purpose within the message being presented, as I believe that if a clear message of the pic content is given loud and clear, then you have no excuse.

There is one thing tough that is known to kill cats, there is, "curiosity" and 99.9% of people that will be complaining about it, have done so not because they didn't know or seen the warnings but because they saw the warnings.  The sense of curiosity is just too powerful and humans can't help themselves, huh...???:wink::biggrin:

I still think that threads like these should have a couple of pics to show the mess...!

And yes, we all need these "reminders" every so often...!

Hope you recover quickly, mate!

Cheers
George


----------



## shootintom (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad your ok, but another thing that people say is that it didn't happen if there aren't any pictures! Heal quick, there's pens to turn!

Tom


----------



## airrat (Feb 28, 2011)

Ouch, glad your not missing any digits.  Leave the blood trails there for a little while as a reminder.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 28, 2011)

*I understand*

Having the experience of sticking my left hand into a table saw I understand how you feel - It was a  dumb thing to do, you knew, or should have known better, and you feel thankful that God let you keep all your fingers - at least that's how I feel.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad that you are okay.  I only use a barrel trimmer by hand.  I get close to the brass with my band saw and then use the barrel trimmer in a handle.  I have less blow-outs and now don't cut the brass below what it should be to fit properly.


----------



## qalien (Mar 1, 2011)

I can do you one better...never....ever.....EVER....try to pull a piece of wood from behind the table saw blade....yes I knew that before....but here's a better reason...I'll post the x-ray rather than the actual bloody thumb:


----------



## rsulli16 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks everyone
I also had a mishap with a table saw years back that scared me but good. somehow, still cant figure it out i severed the tendon on the BACK of my left forefinger. how my hand got turned over i just dont know. That one left me in a cast fingertip to elbow for 6 weeks!!

Now I'm gonna be real careful on the drill press too 

I really hope my lathe doesn't bite me, i still like it, as oppososed to be afraid of it 

Thanks again


----------

